# AMD FX-6300 and FX-4300 now available !



## Cilus (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Guys, as discussed in FX 8350 thread, we are planning to build a strong poll to bring FX 6300 in Indian Market. Currently we are not seeing any PileDriver CPU apart from FX 8350, the top most model, has been made available in Indian Market. So we are taken an initiative for highlighting the features of FX 6300, its price and performance advantages over the currently available CPUs at the same price point.
But we need your support to create a strong poll for it and that is the sole reason for creation of this thread

Although you guys are already aware of the advantages of FX 6300, here goes couple of highlights about it.

*Best Multi-Core Processor at sub 10K Price*: Currently in Indian market, there is no Multi-core processor available at sub 10K price which offers good Multi tasking capabilities as well as good gaming performance. The absence of Phenom II X4 and specially the 6 Core Phenom II X6 processors like 1075T, 1090T or Phenom II X4 970 has created a vacant place. currently available Bulldozer based FX 6100 actually lags behind the older Phenom II X6 processors and gaming performance is not at all good. Intel offering is a dual core i3 3220 which has started showing its limitations in CPU intensive games like BF3 Multiplayer, Crysis 2, GTA 4 where it cannot keep up because of availability of only 2 physical cores. Also there is no option for tweaking it due to locked Multiplier. It also lacks the advanced instruction sets support like FMA (3 and 4), AVX 2 and AES which makes it a bad choice for creative and productive applications.
On the other hand FX 6300 has all the features and performance missing in the other offerings.

In Multi-threaded applications, FX 6300 is far ahead of any competition at the same price point and in fact ahead of i5 2400 n just behind of 2500K which is almost 6K costlier than it. Also due to support of all the advanced instruction sets like SSE5.1, AMD XOP, FMA3 and FMA4, AVX, AES etc, it offers very good performance in Vector and Encryption benchmarks. Due to all these instruction sets support, future applications will also take advantage of it.

In Floating point performance, it is ahead of FX 6100 and can exceed the performance of Phenom II X6 processors, only trailing behind X6 1100T. 

In Gaming performance, although it is slightly behind i3 3220 but that can be easily matched by using high Turbo Boost mode and overclocking. With the stock AMD cooler, it can easily touch 3.8 to 4 GHz, either by stable overclocking or using Turbo Core frequency. Also recent games which shows better scaling in multicore processors like Crysis 2, BF3 single Player and especially the Multiplayer,  Civilization, GTA series etc, FX 6300 offers better performance than i3.

So I guess, at a price point around 8K, it simply does not have any competitors.

*So vote for it and make this Poll count to bring it in Indian Market.*


----------



## amjath (Dec 3, 2012)

Sub 10k for 6 core processor why not!!!


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 3, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Me and Sumon have taken the initiative to convince AMD India for launching FX 6300 in India and already communicated different aspects and advantages of the Processor in Indian market, going through both price and performance scenarios.



Hard, very hard work. Ain't it?

Voted yes simply because we need FX6300 in India (should be ~9K, not 10K though).
If it is priced @~10K, nobody is going to buy it simply because they have the option to buy SB/IB low-end I5s at the same cost.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't think it is very hard work or something. We just need to show AMD that FX 6300 can have a very good market share if launched in India, in sub 10K price point and Indian buyers are aware about its performance and features.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 3, 2012)

Voted and its obviously a yes. 

*@d6bmg*

Don't forget piledriver cpu's are the replacements of their bulldozer counterparts. Just like fx8350 replaced 8150 at more or less the same price, fx6300 if launched will replace the pricing of 6100 that 
translates into sub 8k or maybe even the 7.5k mark. Honestly, pricewise it does not have any competitors at that range except i3 3220. And you know what the obvious choice is.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 3, 2012)

Q: do we need 6300 in India???
ans: Is there any doubt in that???


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2012)

AMD has already ( at-least  bitfang ) planned to introduce FX-6300 in here 
AMD FX-6300 6C Processor, Compare and Buy latest AMD Processors Online in India: bitFang.com


----------



## quad_core (Dec 4, 2012)

Voted yes .. Bring it on AMD


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 4, 2012)

YEA YES YESSSS

AMD we're waiting


----------



## Skud (Dec 4, 2012)

Voted.


----------



## Myth (Dec 4, 2012)

topgear said:


> AMD has already ( at-least  bitfang ) planned to introduce FX-6300 in here
> AMD FX-6300 6C Processor, Compare and Buy latest AMD Processors Online in India: bitFang.com



Price : 10,472 ?!?!


----------



## Skud (Dec 4, 2012)

Myth said:


> Price : 10,472 ?!?!




Particularly when the top-end model costs just 2k more. AMD need to get their pricing right, at 8k around this will be a steal.


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 4, 2012)

voted

they need to set the price properly less than 9K


----------



## Xai (Dec 4, 2012)

Voted Yes. If for no other reason, Intel needs more competition.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 5, 2012)

Don't go by Bifang Pricing.


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 5, 2012)

@Cilus :- Clciked no By Mistake, can it be corrected?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 5, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> @Cilus :- Clciked no By Mistake, can it be corrected?



Corrected, now vote.


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 6, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Corrected, now vote.


*i.imgur.com/4dFWs.png




> Me and Sumon have taken the initiative to convince AMD India for launching FX 6300 in India


you two are awesome!


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 6, 2012)

topgear said:


> AMD has already ( at-least  bitfang ) planned to introduce FX-6300 in here
> AMD FX-6300 6C Processor, Compare and Buy latest AMD Processors Online in India: bitFang.com



Looks like pre-order or another case of parallel import to me (thanks to the pricing).


----------



## topgear (Dec 7, 2012)

acc to the newegg pricing of FX 6300 and the price of FX 8350 FX 6300 should not cost  more than 8.2k here


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 8, 2012)

@Cilus + @sumonpathak ---> *YES VOTE*

My future upgrade will be on this: AMD FX6300 CPU,Socket AM3+ Mobo.,at *least* 8GB DDR3(1600 MHz) RAM  more the better & AMD HD7750 GPU(prefarably single slot design).My wish. 

Trinity APU configuration was a choice initially,but for the AM3+ socket configuration,I look upon it as for its RAW POWER...


----------



## satyanjoy (Dec 11, 2012)

AMD FX 6100 is available at flipkart for Rs.7685


----------



## topgear (Dec 11, 2012)

NOT FX-6100 ( which is based on BD ) we are here taling about FX-6300 ( PD based ) which is more efficient and better performer than BD based hexa core cpus.


----------



## eklavya (Dec 16, 2012)

IT IS NEEDED BADLY! (Have placed order for FX 8350).=====================================================================================
             The FX 6300 is the best gaming processor for MIDRANGE builds, just little above core i3 but much better performance. Better at RAR or ZIP file beleive me anyone who uses winrar for 8GB plus files would appreciate it's performance, also video encoding (for encoding those bluray rips of 7-10 GB into divx of 700MB to 1 GB).
1. Price of intel offerings has stagnated or INCREASED eg. on Flipkart the 3570k was raised from 14500/- to 16500/-. (on date price as of writing)
2.the piledriver core fares much better againts the competition sans the power consumption but a 100 watt bulb operated 2-3Hrs daily would increase the monthly unit consumption by 3 UNITS only,  so it is affordable.
3. FX 8350 is 12500/- so i think; if this would go around 8500/- it will be a sell out pretty soon.
========================================================================================================================


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jan 2, 2013)

Any update on when to expect the processor ?
Is there a chance that processors like FX 8320 or FX 4300 will make it to the market


----------



## Tarun (Jan 9, 2013)

bump any updates ???


----------



## Cilus (Jan 9, 2013)

Nopes. AMD is still not throwing any lights about the release date.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 10, 2013)

^^ 
Did you talk to 'em?


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2013)

may be they are waiting for distributors to clear out the remaining stock of BD cpus first and this may be the excact same reason why there's no APUs avaable aprt from 5800k and 5300.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 11, 2013)

^^
i read somewhere that AMD have hell lot of llanos left with them as there was very little gap between llano and trinity release.i guess this the same case with PD processors or else may be they are not producing enough to meet all the demand.


----------



## Naxal (Jan 11, 2013)

May i ask AMD, why not to launch it ??

Why would you hold back and drive customer way from you buying intel options ??


----------



## amruth kiran (Jan 11, 2013)

A DEFINITE YES
 i bet amd will see massive profits in the indian market with this chip


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2013)

^^ might be but why the CPU is available in US and Eu countries then ? if AMD has such huge stock of old cpus and don't like to manufacture enough FX-6300s then it would have got soon out of stock on foreign online sites but it's available but not only here. Really surprised !


----------



## amruth kiran (Jan 13, 2013)

the 6100 is actually a decent cpu at half the price of 8350 gives half its performance too i guess


----------



## Cilus (Jan 13, 2013)

No, 6100 does have some serious flaws, especially in gaming performance and Single threaded performance. Also the gaming performance is extremely poor, beaten by the older AThlon II X4 quad cores. FX-6300 actually has addressed those issues in some extent. Now it offers at least competitive performance against the older Phenom II 6 cores, slightly better Multi-threaded performance and better gaming performance.

Now in couple of Multi-threaded performance, it touches i5 2500 and always over i5 2400.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jan 14, 2013)

^^ DAAAAAAMN. i  didnt know that.. thanks cilus.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 26, 2013)

So, any update about this??


----------



## satyanjoy (Feb 13, 2013)

any news on this CPU yet


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2013)

Nope ...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 14, 2013)

Yesssss We need FX 6300 @ 8.5k range in India.


----------



## topgear (Feb 15, 2013)

but who gives an ear ?


----------



## satyanjoy (Feb 15, 2013)

topgear said:


> but who gives an ear ?



Not even amd, that's why Intel win.amd act like geek but less of a corporation


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 15, 2013)

^^That is the ultimate TRAGEDY.
Whereas, in a country like ours for most of the budget minded people(Tech products consumers),AMD could have made a deeper dent in the market.They  could have enriched their sales,increased their profit by a substantial margin or so.Think about the *meagre sales* and *dismal presence* of AMD A4/A6/A8/A10 series of APU's...in India.For ordinary users/consumers and non-gamers/non-enthusiastic users with low budget,Intel Pentium Series or core-i3 series are their WISHFUL or LEFTOVER choices.
 Why blame Intel alone for malpractises (Market Strategies),when there are bufoons and clowns sitting on in the board of AMD and due to their mismanagement,gradually eroding the revenue and profits out.Virtually they(AMD) are handing Intel a silver platter.


----------



## sbnaul (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey guys any news of the 6300 ???


----------



## Cilus (Mar 5, 2013)

No man. It looks like AMD is completely skipping the middle range Piledriver CPU release in Indian market. Probably they will directly launch Steam Roller directly.


----------



## topgear (Mar 5, 2013)

****ing bad .. this clearly shows how much affection AMD has for their cpu business in here - ever since the release of the Intel's C2D line up AMD is just screwing their CPU part more and more - true in the middle they have manufactured some good A2/P2 X4 and X6s but ( talking about sub 10k cpus )  now what Intel is doing with their cvpu prices, AMD is doing the same thing with their true cpu line up .. they are more interested in APUs in here because ours is a value driven market but then again how many apus ( fm2 ) are available too that remains a big question.

SO here's the AMD's simple strategy : for 10k+ cpu you got only 8xxx series cpus but if your budget is less than 10k either grab a 8K APU or be happy dual core cpu/apu .. people say Intel is doing monopoly in the cpu business but with such few options for us who's the playing the real monopoly ? at-least in here ?


----------



## sbnaul (Mar 5, 2013)

^ So true...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 5, 2013)

topgear said:


> ****ing bad .. this clearly shows how much affection AMD has for their cpu business in here - ever since the release of the Intel's C2D line up AMD is just screwing their CPU part more and more - true in the middle they have manufactured some good A2/P2 X4 and X6s but ( talking about sub 10k cpus )  now what Intel is doing with their cvpu prices, AMD is doing the same thing with their true cpu line up .. they are more interested in APUs in here because ours is a value driven market but then again how many apus ( fm2 ) are available too that remains a big question.
> 
> SO here's the AMD's simple strategy : for 10k+ cpu you got only 8xxx series cpus but if your budget is less than 10k either grab a 8K APU or be happy dual core cpu/apu .. people say Intel is doing monopoly in the cpu business but with such few options for us who's the playing the real monopoly ? at-least in here ?



Claps! To you topgear,for mentioning the True Facts.

Actually a bunch of "Clowns" /"Jokers" are ruling and ruining the business of AMD in their HQ.
I wonder,are they really trying to dissolve the company or what????


----------



## Skud (Mar 5, 2013)

AMD should have taken the risk, ultimately they have very little to lose... or so it seems. I would have loved to see CPU/GPU bundles from them at special rates. That would have made more business sense IMO.


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2013)

see that's where AMD's problem is - APUs are cool but a 8k gpu has enough power to outperform such things by a hefty margin .. and the silly part is one can't even CF such APus with a discrete gpus so PUs gpu part is not a permanent solution by any means and when a people gets a powerful discrete gpu he/she will feell like a fool for pying that extra money for the non usable gpu part of the APU.

look at Intel - still they suck at their gpu part but no one can say Intel sucks at making cpus ( at-least not from C2D line up ) so still they are concentrating on their cpu part very well ... but AMD is busy in fooling around with APU+GPU but if they even put a little attention of that on the market demand could have easily the winner of the sub 10k cpu market - let's face it FX- 6300 is nice product but why AMD is so reluctant about marketing it is a big mystery.

If AMD puts lots of effort in marketing APUs they might screw with their gpu part as well in the future .. why ? they will think customers in value driven markets are more interested in buying a APU rather than a cpu and gpu only and that reason is enough for them to skip some gpu parts here as they will think it may interfere with their APU market ( but thanks to the third party manufacturers for which the gpu still may be available ) like they are doing with the FX-600 .. despite of being a good potent cpu it's only the APUs which making it seat behind.


----------



## Aniket Chakraborty (Mar 9, 2013)

topgear said:


> AMD has already ( at-least  bitfang ) planned to introduce FX-6300 in here
> AMD FX-6300 6C Processor, Compare and Buy latest AMD Processors Online in India: bitFang.com


I'm highly doubtful that anyone would spend 10k for FX6300,AMd better keeps the pricing at max rs8300 mark. If they keeps the pricing at 10k then we'll have many alternatives in that range like i5 3450 / i5 3330.
Moreover if they keeps the price at 10k people will surely skip it and opt for FX8350 which is priced at 12k in the local market.


----------



## topgear (Mar 10, 2013)

^^ Don't worry ... that god damn thing is not available in here now and won't be in the future too and 10k ! .... we should get it at 6k for the delay it caused


----------



## topgear (May 12, 2013)

FX 6300 and FX 4300 May Be available now  I checked the site a few days before and it was showing coming soon mid april or something like that .. but now it looks like any regular cpu which is in stock with bitfang :

AMD FX-6300 6C Processor, Compare and Buy latest AMD Processors Online in India: bitFang.com

*www.bitfang.com/amd-fx-4300-quad-core-piledriver-processor-pid42526/

*img577.imageshack.us/img577/3584/image000xj.png

*img13.imageshack.us/img13/6713/image001sn.png

Changed the thread title - now those of you who wants the cpu please do confirm the availability.


----------



## saswat23 (May 12, 2013)

The price is more almost by 1.5k.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 12, 2013)

I think FX6300 and FX8320 are available at the same price. So skip until a price drop. It should be priced at rs8000.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 13, 2013)

Skipping PD as I skipped Windows Vista  Eagerly waiting for Steamroller.


----------



## vkl (May 21, 2013)

AMD FX6300: Mdcomputers -7599INR


----------



## flyingcow (May 21, 2013)

YAY AVAILABLE NOW FOR 7.6k at MDcomp


----------



## topgear (May 21, 2013)

at-last .. thanks a lot _vkl_ .. also I've heard that FX-4300 is available at 6.2k .. it's about time AMD released the cpu for us 

BTW, changed thread title.


----------



## flyingcow (May 21, 2013)

vkl said:


> AMD FX6300: Mdcomputers -7599INR



Heh, posted at the same time


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 21, 2013)

hmm now that its availible i want to ask wat would be or whether it will be good upgrade from phenom ii 970 to fx 6300 or fx 8320


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 21, 2013)

fx 8320,but still not a big upgrade.I suggest wait for stremroller

- Gaming CPU Hierarchy Chart - Best Gaming CPUs For The Money: May 2013


----------



## ZTR (May 21, 2013)

Better wait for Steamroller as Vishera doesnt offer much improvement in games over Deneb


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 21, 2013)

Is steamroler confirmed to be on the AM3+ socket as i dont wanna buy another motherboard for some time now


----------



## ZTR (May 21, 2013)

Even if it will be AM4 it will be backwards compatible with AM3+ sockets just like AM3+ is backward compatible with AM3 and AM3 with AM2+


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2013)

SteamRoller most probably will have Am3+ socket for FX series ( non apu ) but excavator may introduce a whole new socket type and if it's AM4 then I don't think it's going to compatible .. anyway, both seems to be a long wait from now so apart from gaming for cpu intensive tasks mostly FX-8350 / FX-8320 is a nice upgrade from PII 970.


----------



## kartikoli (May 22, 2013)

Bit off topic but I see no improvement in igp and we are still using HD4250 igp
Any news on this


----------



## Cilus (May 22, 2013)

I don't get your point. Any of the AM3+ Motherboards (970, 990X, 990FX) don't have any IGP and the FX processors also don't have IGP unlike the Intel Core series processors.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 22, 2013)

AnandTech | The Vishera Review: AMD FX-8350, FX-8320, FX-6300 and FX-4300 Tested

The gaming performance of the Vishera processors


----------



## kartikoli (May 22, 2013)

Cilus said:


> I don't get your point. Any of the AM3+ Motherboards (970, 990X, 990FX) don't have any IGP and the FX processors also don't have IGP unlike the Intel Core series processors.



Actually i wanted to say that its been around a while that we have not seen improvement in IGP for boards say (785 , 880 chipset) are they only focusing on trinity etc..


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2013)

I don't think any future AMD mobo chip will javge any kind of IGP and also for AM3+ and future cpu platforms may remain like this only exception is the APU which is targeted more to the HTPC market rather unlike desktop FX series cpu line up .. simply speaking for performance cpus there will be no integrated graphics solution.


----------



## Cilus (May 24, 2013)

BTW, here is a review of  FX-4350 and FX-6350. Google Translate.
As per the review, FX-4350 does have good amount of performance improvement over FX-4300 due to higher clock speed and full 8 MB L3 Cache. In Multi-threaded benchmarks, it is betaing i3 3220 by a good margin. Another interesting feature is that they all work with Intel's newly released OPenCL drivers and infact perfom better with than AMD's own APP SDK.


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2013)

this reminds me of the the Crysis game ... even though it was a TWIMTBP title it performed better on ATI gfx cards


----------



## Cilus (May 25, 2013)

I think now we can dump i3 3220 in favor of FX-6300. It is better than the i3 in every aspect.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 25, 2013)

MoBo Manufacturers





Y U NO ADD A F**KING IGP IN UR MOBOS!!!!!!!!


----------



## vickybat (May 25, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Y U NO ADD A F**KING IGP IN UR MOBOS!!!!!!!!



There won't be any. Mobo IGP days are history now. It has moved inside the processor die.
The fx series might also sport one in future.


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> MoBo Manufacturers
> 
> Y U NO ADD A F**KING IGP IN UR MOBOS!!!!!!!!



you will need to have an AM3+ APU then but let's not give up as the saying goes The future is fusion


----------



## Cilus (May 29, 2013)

Looks like now SMC is having the whole range of Piledriver and Bulldozer Processors including Bulldozer based FX 4130 (6.3K) and Piledriver based FX-4300 (6.6K) and FX-6300 (7.3K).

Check here: Amd


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for the link .. the price of 5600K ( great to know it's available ), FX 8320 is really good only exception is FX 8350 .. anyway, I think from now on we will see FX 4300 / 6300 available with a lot more offline/onlne sellers.


----------

